# Question -- Holliston PD



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm taking the test for the Hollison PD this week end, it is just the written portion. my question is what it the appropriate dress attire to wear?


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't think it is something you need to dress up for. Jeans and a decent shirt should be sufficient.

I'll see you there.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

As a number of Officers as well as an administrator will be proctoring the test, your appearence is important. Anyone poorly dressed will certainly be remembered. Business casual will suffice. Keep the cell phones and PDA's in your car. You will be asked to leave if any such device is even seen, no exceptions. Obviously, no weapons in the school.

Best of luck.


----------



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks guys!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

See you there. Good Luck.


----------

